# 2012 Challenge 04/52



## gstanfield (Jan 21, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 It's important to read through them before participating in this challenge.

Theme for week four:

Macro

This can be anything you want that you feel fits the theme. Not everyone has the latest fancy Macro lenses (I don't) so make the best with what you have as I will be  

Also, I know we are trying to keep the restrictions to a minimal during this challenge, but let's keep the submissions to one per person please! 

Have fun!


----------



## cornpile (Jan 22, 2012)

Reverse lens shot with a 18-55


----------



## quinn (Jan 22, 2012)

cool shot corn pile!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2012)

Cool shot cp!


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 22, 2012)

Very neat pencil shaving shot (right?)


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> Very neat pencil shaving shot (right?)



That's what I think they are too!


----------



## cornpile (Jan 23, 2012)

You all are right ,its pencil shavings.Thanks everyone,now post up those shots.....


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 23, 2012)

*macro*

Don't have a macro lens yet, so I put the extension tubes to work.


----------



## carver (Jan 23, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Don't have a macro lens yet, so I put the extension tubes to work.



Pig ear sandwich right Dennis?Thanks again for the  help,works great.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 23, 2012)

carver said:


> Pig ear sandwich right Dennis?Thanks again for the  help,works great.




Pig ear sandwich!!!  Yuk!!!

Glad you are back up and running Jerry!


----------



## Niner (Jan 25, 2012)

Honest Abe....


----------



## Joker (Jan 25, 2012)

nice shots everyone


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2012)

Great shots y'all but I love the eye Joker! That is cool!


----------



## Joker (Jan 25, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Great shots y'all but I love the eye Joker! That is cool!



Thanks, this is the first time I ever tried to take a pic of my own eye and I was having a hard time getting the shot I wanted.


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 25, 2012)

Very awesome shots everyone! I have a Kodak Easyshare that's about 5 years old so it's impossible for me to do a true macro shot. It has manual settings, but the autofocus is still an issue as is the fixed lense. Anyway, here's the best I could come up with for this week's challenge.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool shot George! I dont have a true macro lens either but I've done a couple of shots for this weeks challenge Im just not real happy w/ the subjects.


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool shots everyone !!!! I'm still guessing at mine, took about 20 somr shots tonight, one might make it...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 26, 2012)

This is a shell like fossil that we found while down @ deer camp a couple of years ago. I don't have a macro lens so this is the best I could do.


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 26, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice shootin all!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 26, 2012)

Some great stuff folks


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking good everyone. Remember, I have blank spots on the calendar and could use any suggestions you may have. The first blank spot is coming up in a couple of weeks so send me a PM with an ideas you may have for a weekly theme!

Thanks


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 27, 2012)

*Too many toys...*

Ya'll have got me interested in the Photoshop type stuff, I've downloaded GIMP but WHEW that's a tough one ...I'll get it ....later....Hope this works right...If you spend much time outdoors in the summer, you should be able to guess this one quickly...


----------



## rip18 (Jan 28, 2012)

Good ones, y'all!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 28, 2012)

By chance I shot some pollen-covered anthers on a camellia earlier this week.

Nikon D300s, Lester A. Dine 105 mm macro, f/11, 1/60th second, ISO 1250, natural light, handheld, full frame.


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW....just...wow...


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 28, 2012)

George said it... Amazing...Ding Ding Ding !!!!


----------



## quinn (Jan 28, 2012)

Great shots ya'llIgood to see you made it back safe Rip!


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 28, 2012)

Another WOW shot!


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 28, 2012)

Ya'll never cease to amaze me...That's the MACRO BOMB !!!


----------

